# Sterling Silver Knife Contaminant



## RicRock (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been reading, planning and gathering materials to do some silver refining.

I'm developing an irrational fear about Sterling Silver Knives.

I conducted a search http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&keywords=+%2Bsterling%2Bsilver%2Bknife and see posts about the weight, etc, but no mention of contaminates to the process.

My concern is mainly what is used to affix the SS knife and tang into the handle?

Will this material contaminate my process in some way?

Thanks,
Ric


----------



## scrapman1077 (Feb 28, 2013)

Most won't be a problem, some are soft soldered, keep them out.


----------



## element47.5 (Feb 28, 2013)

Those that I have dismantled have contained either a fine casting sand OR a resin material, composition unknown, but it is mildly flammable. However, before "flamming", it will emit gas, should you decide to heat up the handle. (Because you have a bunch of same-kind knives and the first one you took apart had the resin inside) Anyway, if you heat up the handle of such a knife with a propane torch, it's very possible that the gas released from the resin will build up pressure and explode, driving the blade out with nontrivial force AND blowing the very hot liquified resin all over everything and I do mean everything...like your face and your clothes. 

When you take apart sterling-handled knives, I profoundly recommend giving the rear end of the handle a couple of good hammer whacks to open up an escape crack for the gas that may build up. Or, you can take a hammer and (sharp!) nail and punch a hole into and through the sheet metal of the handle so as to let any gasses escape. Or, you can try to crush the handle by tightening it in a vise. When you do this I recommend wearing gloves because any time you hold a piece of non-flat metal in one hand and beat on that piece of metal with a hammer in the other hand, the piece of metal can spin violently, and tweak your wrist or tear the skin on your hand. 

The ones containing sand are easier, usually you just beat on the handle, little sand comes out, hit it again, more sand comes out, blade gets loose, repeat, finally the blade and its tang (that was inside the handle) drops out along with all the sand. You still probably want to open up the handle to make sure that all the sand has really been removed. Again, make sure you are wearing gloves, the edges of that thin, torn metal are razor sharp and will cut you mercilessly.


----------



## RicRock (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I started thinking about it when I was dismantling a knife that was different than the rest.

Most knives seemed to be cemented in with a gummy like substance that I could mostly scrape out after I split them open. However; this knife has a solid heavy piece of some metallic substance that was securing the blade.


----------

